# Summon messed up my driver door and mirror



## theloneranger08 (Sep 29, 2017)

Happy Easter to me y'all... I backed halfway but completely straight and then used summon for the car to back in the rest of the way (tight spot) to a spot in my apartment's parking deck. This morning, I used summon to pull it out and it immediately pulled to the left towards the wall (there wasn't even a car on the other side) and clipped part of my mirror and did some damage to my driver side door. I have it set so it goes automatically and then I have to manually stop it. I hit stop immediately but there's a delay so it was too late. Here's some screenshots of the damage. I think the mirror just needs to be rewrapped and the door doesn't look like it has any dents so it just needs to be polished and sprayed. What do y'all think? Got a quote for around $800. I can stomach that.


----------



## Jarettp (Dec 1, 2018)

I'd send that bill straight to Elon.


----------



## PaulT (Aug 22, 2018)

Sorry to hear. What summon feature is automatically go, then manual stop? I thought you have to manually start anything...


----------



## theloneranger08 (Sep 29, 2017)

PaulT said:


> Sorry to hear. What summon feature is automatically go, then manual stop? I thought you have to manually start anything...


You can have it set so you either you have to hold down the summon button all the time or you can do it so you just have to hit it once and then you have to manually stop it.



Jarettp said:


> I'd send that bill straight to Elon.


Think I'd have any luck raising hell with Tesla? It's technically in beta so they'll use that as a way out of liability I bet. I was monitoring it though and I don't think anyone could have reacted quickly enough...


----------



## Frully (Aug 30, 2018)

PaulT said:


> Sorry to hear. What summon feature is automatically go, then manual stop? I thought you have to manually start anything...


I think he's meaning the "press and hold" versus "press to start press to stop"


----------



## Tesla blue Y (Feb 13, 2018)

I was playing with summon in my driveway and the car turned away from my wife’s Rav 4 and backed out onto my lawn. I had pulled in straight and my wife’s car was in the driveway so no need to adjust the steering.

I have advance summon and I cannot get to work. The concept may need som work


----------



## DocScott (Mar 6, 2019)

Beta shouldn't mean "when used as intended sometimes causes damage to the device." At a minimum, Tesla should pay for the repair.


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

Ugh so sorry to see that! I only use Summon with continuous press, but in my experience it’s stops almost immediately after I release


----------



## Bokonon (Apr 13, 2017)

Sorry to see this happen.  I can think of one other instance reported here where Summon did something similar, i.e. turn the wheels and scrape the car against the wall in a tight space. 

Curiosity question: did you have to enable the "Summon in tight spaces" setting? IIRC, in the other reported incident, this setting was enabled. 

(Standard) Summon seems to have some kind of primative object-avoidance logic that allows the car to turn the wheels slightly left or right while the vehicle is moving forward. (Anecdotally, I have yet to see it turn the wheels while moving backward, it only seems to reverse in a straight line.) It also seems like the car's understanding of an "object detected ahead" can be quite liberal at times... I've seen it attempt to steer around the downspout at the bottom corner of my driveway several yards in advance, which to the human eye seems like an overreaction. 

Unfortunately, in certain cases, it seems like this forward-object avoidance logic takes precedence over avoiding any obstacles detected on either side, which may cause the car to steer into a side-obstacle unexpectedly... even if there is nothing directly in the car's path that a human would worry about. 

Best of luck getting the repair done... $800 doesn't sound bad at all.


----------



## ateslik (Apr 13, 2018)

Yup. This happened to me too:

https://teslaownersonline.com/threads/summon-settings-discussion.7631/page-7#post-147463

and there are other stories online. Summon is not safe and will eventually crush someone standing in the wrong spot. This trip cost me $2300 and two months without a car.


----------



## PNWmisty (Aug 19, 2017)

Frully said:


> I think he's meaning the "press and hold" versus "press to start press to stop"


I've been using Summon successfully with "press to start, press to stop". It's also helpful to know you can stop the car at any time by pressing on one of the door handles. It moves so slow when using Summon, I have not a care in the world when using summon. I know it's up to me to prevent accidents (but so far it has not been necessary because the driving behavior in Summon is quite cautious).


----------



## theloneranger08 (Sep 29, 2017)

PNWmisty said:


> I've been using Summon successfully with "press to start, press to stop". It's also helpful to know you can stop the car at any time by pressing on one of the door handles. It moves so slow when using Summon, I have not a care in the world when using summon. I know it's up to me to prevent accidents (but so far it has not been necessary because the driving behavior in Summon is quite cautious).


Except when the driving behavior of summon isn't cautious.



ateslik said:


> Yup. This happened to me too:
> 
> https://teslaownersonline.com/threads/summon-settings-discussion.7631/page-7#post-147463
> 
> and there are other stories online. Summon is not safe and will eventually crush someone standing in the wrong spot. This trip cost me $2300 and two months without a car.


Geez that's awful. I would have been livid. Yours looks a lot worse than mine though so hopefully it's not more than $1k. Still need to take it to a Tesla certified place for a quote. What all did they have to do on yours? Also, any idea how the insurance company would treat it? It it's comprehensive I'd probably file.


----------



## skygraff (Jun 2, 2017)

Sorry that happened to you.

I’ve definitely become wary of it lately because of its predeliction to turn when unnecessary. In a recent example, even though I was standing on the grass past a curb, I think it saw me as an obstacle when I was pulling it forward a bit and it immediately initiated a turn away from the curb into traffic. I didn’t even let it move once I saw the wheels turn - hit the stop button since I also use the push to stop. I was fortunate that time but not in a previous case where it turned into a curb and scraped the rim (still a better outcome than yours).

Beta though it may be, basic summon shouldn’t be ignored while they work on the advanced stuff. They need to make sure that sensors are protecting the entire vicinity of the car at all levels where damage to the vehicle or others could occur. If safety can’t be assured during a maneuver, it should stop and ask for confirmation with specific details about its perceived conflict.

Good luck!


----------



## slacker775 (May 30, 2018)

I often use summon to back the car out of my garage. It tends to turn the wheels a bit rather unnecessarily as it can and should just pull straight back. Never had any issues with it hitting anything however as it seems to be extremely cautious.


----------



## adam m (Feb 1, 2019)

While it's annoying you really should only use the hold to move option. In the industrial robotics field it's called a dead man's switch. By nature you are more apt to move your hand off something or grab harder in a panic then press a button. Your reaction time to release/clench vs press is a lot shorter. This is especially true with a device using a software button like a phone. Tesla should actually take advantage of the "3D" touch on the the iphone and stop the car if you press harder or take your finger off.

https://densorobotics.com/content/user_manuals/19/001684.html


----------

